

Best Programmer Web Comics - tan1337
http://tanu.wordpress.com/2009/07/23/favorite-programmer-webcomics/

======
ScottWhigham
Blatant content theft without so much as a link to the actual comics.

~~~
tan1337
Why can't you enjoy the comics ? always trying to add a feature to a bug :D
author has the credit to the comics in the blog post. care to see it ?

------
cema
Yes. They are.

